# Home office renovations



## Paul O Mahoney (10 Aug 2020)

Hi don't know if this is in the correct place apologise in advance. 

Since February my wife has been working from here full time. She did have a " hot desk " in her place of employment but Covid put paid to that. 
Her job is a global one, with travel to Australia,  China,  5 European locations and Upstate New York.
Obviously she can't do that and has evicted me from my Office.
My office was a bit shabby and I liked it that way, it was never used commercially as my contribution to society is voluntary etc.
Now she has renovated it and other parts of the house to make it look more professional on video calls and for her making presentations. 

Revenue allow 10% of utilities,  I understand that bit,  but can't find anything for renovations,  approx €1200 would apply to the office. 

Is it possible or indeed allowable to claim tax relief on this?


----------



## odyssey06 (10 Aug 2020)

I haven't heard of anything along those lines, I'd have expected that to only apply to self-employed to claim it as a business expense?

My company has a budget for home equipment such as desks, monitors, chairs etc but nothing for such works.


----------



## Thirsty (10 Aug 2020)

> make it look more professional on video calls


Loads of downloadable images you can use for backgrounds!  My personal favourite at the minute is a traditional Irish Cottage interior


----------



## EmmDee (10 Aug 2020)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> Hi don't know if this is in the correct place apologise in advance.
> 
> Since February my wife has been working from here full time. She did have a " hot desk " in her place of employment but Covid put paid to that.
> Her job is a global one, with travel to Australia,  China,  5 European locations and Upstate New York.
> ...



If I recall, you need to be careful about claiming "place of business" tax relief - it effectively changes your principal private residence into part commercial office and could have an effect on tax treatment when you eventually sell.

Does your wife's company allow a reclaim of some expenses for this - I could have claimed expenses like hardware etc in my place - though don't think I would get anywhere on general "prettiness" costs. I think I can also claim some internet costs though I haven't bothered.

Edit - Charging of business expenses to the company won't affect your PPR for tax purposes


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (10 Aug 2020)

EmmDee said:


> If I recall, you need to be careful about claiming "place of business" tax relief - it effectively changes your principal private residence into part commercial office and could have an effect on tax treatment when you eventually sell.
> 
> Does your wife's company allow a reclaim of some expenses for this - I could have claimed expenses like hardware etc in my place - though don't think I would get anywhere on general "prettiness" costs. I think I can also claim some internet costs though I haven't bothered.
> 
> Edit - Charging of business expenses to the company won't affect your PPR for tax purposes


No they supply computer and all links into VPN , sent a "proper" chair my one now in skip, and the desk is ours, was mine.....
She isn't reimbursed for anything,  although she hasn't tried either. 
Her employment status is weird,  she's paid here, but reports directly into US, Local business probably charge her salary via intercompany, well that what I did in a prior life.
On the CGT ......if we sold and we are considering it , to move further down the country would the charge be on the proportion of the sq footage of the office,  which is about 6% of total square footage and from this year.

Ah feck this is complicated


----------



## EmmDee (10 Aug 2020)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> No they supply computer and all links into VPN , sent a "proper" chair my one now in skip, and the desk is ours, was mine.....
> She isn't reimbursed for anything,  although she hasn't tried either.
> Her employment status is weird,  she's paid here, but reports directly into US, Local business probably charge her salary via intercompany, well that what I did in a prior life.
> On the CGT ......if we sold and we are considering it , to move further down the country would the charge be on the proportion of the sq footage of the office,  which is about 6% of total square footage and from this year.
> ...



I'm the same - legally employed here but cost is out of US. That is irrelevant from local revenue though - contract is here and "primary" place of business is here.

Yeah as far as I recall - if you claim 6% of cost of upkeep as a business expense, they can assume when you sell that 6% wasn't PPR. It's certainly worth having it checked before claiming.

Or just go with the random background - some of my colleagues around the world have some interesting rooms. I think everyone has given up on the "rate my background" thing at this stage


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (10 Aug 2020)

EmmDee said:


> I'm the same - legally employed here but cost is out of US. That is irrelevant from local revenue though - contract is here and "primary" place of business is here.
> 
> Yeah as far as I recall - if you claim 6% of cost of upkeep as a business expense, they can assume when you sell that 6% wasn't PPR. It's certainly worth having it checked before claiming.
> 
> Or just go with the random background - some of my colleagues around the world have some interesting rooms. I think everyone has given up on the "rate my background" thing at this stage


Thanks for your reply Ill talk to her , if she ever gets off the phone.  Again thanks


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (11 Aug 2020)

odyssey06 said:


> I haven't heard of anything along those lines, I'd have expected that to only apply to self-employed to claim it as a business expense?
> 
> My company has a budget for home equipment such as desks, monitors, chairs etc but nothing for such works.


Thanks


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (11 Aug 2020)

Thirsty said:


> Loads of downloadable images you can use for backgrounds!  My personal favourite at the minute is a traditional Irish Cottage interior


Very good, I'll tell her that


----------

